# What are these?



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

I assumed they plugged an unused fuse opening, but why would one be metal?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Used for pulling/fishing in greenfield cable


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I've got a plug like that in the transom of my boat.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

denny3992 said:


> Used for pulling/fishing in greenfield cable


Maybe? Ive seen similar like it


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

They might not even be electrical, not really sure.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

FlyingSparks said:


> They might not even be electrical, not really sure.


What does the wording on them say?


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Could be used with lighting .








Pete


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> What does the wording on them say?


On the metal one a bunch of cities and countries, dates and patents, but no patent numbers. I'll try and transcribe it when I get home.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

denny3992 said:


> Maybe? Ive seen similar like it


The black one looks like a hot-water bottle stopper, of ages ago.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

FlyingSparks said:


> why would one be metal?


For the wife.:laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

FlyingSparks said:


> They might not even be electrical, not really sure.



I think they are stoppers for Hot Water Bottles !

Yes , I am being serious !


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm clueless about them. I just assumed they were electrical since they were in a box full of old fuses.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh, for crying out loud!











_American Electrician's Handbook_, T. Croft, 6th Edition, 1948. Pp 1258.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Oh, for crying out loud! American Electrician's Handbook, T. Croft, 6th Edition, 1948. Pp 1258.


 thats where i saw them!

I have a partial set if handbooks...


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Coming to a crack house near you !

No more changing those pesky fuses !


----------



## bobyB (Jan 7, 2014)

Very good ya'll.Similar to devices we've called ''carrots''.Used for pullind inner duct for fiber in street ducts.


----------



## thiggy (Jul 8, 2010)

I concur with the hot water bottle stopper. (Specifically the black one.)Note the rubber gasket at the end. I also don't think the thread size is compatible with flexible conduit.


----------

